# locusts and cooling !



## 13ollox (Jun 16, 2006)

you can put crics in the fridge for a little while to cool them down so they arnt as active ( making them easier to handle and swap containers ) . however can you do this with locusts as i dont want to kill my new food stock a few hours after it arrived ?

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool a couple down and see what happens.


----------



## AFK (Jun 17, 2006)

you can do this with any invertebrate. just don't cool them too much or they'll die.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 17, 2006)

so there ok at around 5 degrees ? just not something like -20 ? as they are desert locusts , its very hot for them in the day while at night its basically freezing cold ? am i right ?

Neil


----------



## AFK (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm sure every species will have different tolerations...i would just keep monitoring the fridge until you see they have slowed down enough. don't wanna risk killing them.

this is what i did when i once caught a tarantula hawk wasp...it was very large and active and i needed to transfer it to a larger container. let me tell yah, i was SCARED to do this until i finally figured out to cool her down lol.


----------

